# Beach Baby



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

We are taking Charlie on his first beach trip!







We are all really excited..However, I am wondering if there are any tips I may get from you veterans? I know these babies can sunburn...he loves the water...we have a pool at home (he has a life vest)







How about the matting and salt water? Any suggestions? Sunblock? Heat? Anything? He is 7 months old. Luckily we will be at a cottage on the beach so we can go back and forth. He is our first indoor dog so we are not sure what we are doing! Any suggestions will be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## ourprettytessa (Apr 9, 2005)

Have lots of fun in the sun! Yes, they sunburn easily or they can also get sunspots (look like brown cow spots)--don't be alarmed!!! However, I am always careful when I take my dogs in the beach because viruses/infections/diseases are so common there....Just an FYI.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Put sunscreen on him just like you do yourself. Ice on Ice has sunscreen in it as do a number of other grooming sprays now. I'd also make sure to bring along a shirt for him if you're going to be out in the sun for a long time.

You can buy or make a cool pad to keep him more comfortable. I made one for my sister and they take it to the lake for their Jack Russell.

They also make some nice canvas travel water bowls now (Outward Hound???)


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LadysMom_@Jun 16 2005, 01:33 PM
> *Put sunscreen on him just like you do yourself. Ice on Ice has sunscreen in it as do a number of other grooming sprays now. I'd also make sure to bring along a shirt for him if you're going to be out in the sun for a long time.
> 
> You can buy or make a cool pad to keep him more comfortable. I made one for my sister and they take it to the lake for their Jack Russell.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
How do you make a coolpad? 
Quincymom


----------



## NewMom328 (Apr 15, 2005)

Could it get too hot for them on the beach? I was thinking about purchasing one of those tents for the puppy to lay in but could it get too hot? I live about a half hour from the beach and was thinking about taking my dog on some of my day trips so she didnt have to stay alone for all those hours. ~Lori


----------



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ourprettytessa_@Jun 16 2005, 10:57 AM
> *Have lots of fun in the sun! Yes, they sunburn easily or they can also get sunspots (look like brown cow spots)--don't be alarmed!!! However, I am always careful when I take my dogs in the beach because viruses/infections/diseases are so common there....Just an FYI.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73049*


[/QUOTE]
Thanks! I knew I could count on ya'll!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Quincymom+Jun 16 2005, 01:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How do you make a coolpad? 
Quincymom
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=73107
[/B][/QUOTE]

If you have enough sewing skill to sew straight lines (I draw them beforehand with tailors chalk), you can make one.

http://www.malinut.com/write/kool.shtml


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Hose him off everytime you come in the house. You don't have to shampoo him, just rinse him well, especially his feet. The salt water left on their hair kind of makes a mess...if they drink a lot of it they'll get diarrhea, too. 

My dogs go to the beach house often. Mikey will wade in the shallows, but I keep him on a leash because he is so small. I would keep him on a leash on the beach if he'll go in the water. Just pay attention to him if he seems panting and hot. Put him in the house for a while. 

I use the Ice on Ice for sunscreen spray.


----------



## charliesmom (Mar 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JMM_@Jun 16 2005, 08:09 PM
> *Hose him off everytime you come in the house. You don't have to shampoo him, just rinse him well, especially his feet. The salt water left on their hair kind of makes a mess...if they drink a lot of it they'll get diarrhea, too.
> 
> My dogs go to the beach house often. Mikey will wade in the shallows, but I keep him on a leash because he is so small. I would keep him on a leash on the beach if he'll go in the water. Just pay attention to him if he seems panting and hot. Put him in the house for a while.
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Thanks a bunch...I hadn't thought about him drinking the water!







We were going to get him cut really short befor the trip to help with the heat but our groomer was bit by her own Malamute?? who is dying ..and is unable to use her hand.







So we will be taking the furball "as is" with us. He is very furry! He alerady pants alot outsideas it is (we live in the south) so I am just real worried about him. 
As for the matting...my groomer said the same thing to rinse him real well and we could even use some baby "detangler" on him. I usually blow dry him out (which he hates)







but can I skip that? It is a real pain...
Thanks for all the advice !!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

I'm not crazy about the baby detangler. Try Pantene or Thermasilk leave in conditioner sprays. 

After M swims I don't blow dry him either, just towel him off, spritz, and then run a brush through him after he's dry. If you wet him down, he'll stay fairly cool. We wet the dogs down in the summer at agility trials to keep them cool.


----------

